# DIY wool mattress pad



## mrsbrauchli (Mar 19, 2012)

I've heard of people making these... 
What did you use?

I have this wool Mexican poncho that I bought on a trip to Mexico when I was a teenager... 
I can't verify that it is 100% wool, but I'm assuming that it is at least mostly wool. Do I need to be really certain that it is 100% wool for it to be effective at stopping dribbles going to my mattress?


----------



## mrsbrauchli (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Test it with water. Put a sheet over it and towel under it. See if the towel gets wet.


----------



## tinalovely100 (Jul 11, 2015)

mrsbrauchli said:


> I've heard of people making these...
> What did you use?
> 
> I have this wool Mexican poncho that I bought on a trip to Mexico when I was a teenager...
> I can't verify that it is 100% wool, but I'm assuming that it is at least mostly wool with memory foam mattress topper. Do I need to be really certain that it is 100% wool for it to be effective at stopping dribbles going to my mattress topper?


Try to test it with water or something similar to know what it is.


----------



## MaeBerry483209 (Apr 23, 2016)

*mattress*



mrsbrauchli said:


> I've heard of people making these...
> What did you use?
> 
> I have this wool Mexican poncho that I bought on a trip to Mexico when I was a teenager...
> I can't verify that it is 100% wool, but I'm assuming that it is at least mostly wool. Do I need to be really certain that it is 100% wool for it to be effective at stopping dribbles going to my mattress?


Hang it out with the sun, I am pretty sure you can find the answer for this question


----------



## Kathhmads (May 5, 2016)

I had read about circadian cycle. Can anyone elaborate more about this? And also, does baby mattress affects baby's sleep?


----------

